# NEW! Mario Strikers Charged Tourney



## Tennis=Life (Aug 14, 2007)

Since the last one well didn't work well, I'm starting my own.  Please post here if you have Mario Strikers Charged and wifi connection on it.  And post your friend code. YOU HAVE UNTIL TUESDAY TO DO YOUR MATCH.

*Contestants:*
Super_Naruto -- 210560 - 499858
OddCrazyMe -- ?????? - ??????
Zero_13 -- 403833 - 840058
Bulerias -- 356589 - 263672
AVGanondorf -- 244920 - 130983 
Fanghorn -- 253510 - 070798
.bored -- 163316 - 160329
_empty_

*Settings:*
3 minute games - <big><big><big>*5* </big>game matches - 1st field on field selection screen - no cheats

*YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER TO SET IT TO A 5 GAME MATCH*

*Rules:*
Once you are assigned your match please play it preferably within 2 days or for a stretch 3 days otherwise you are DQed, if you're going to use a cheap technique that's fine however once you're up 5 or 6 or something around that just score with normal shooting or some other technique. *If you get DCed or they DCed on you go on TBT and contact them.  *It may just be something dealing with router problems.  Hopefully we don't have any DC problems.  If there's a conflict that can't be resolved post in here and I will decide what happens (most likely replay the match over, but with a bigger number of games).

*Bracket:*


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2007)

OddCrazyMe - ???????????

I'll get my friend code in a bit.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*in sig*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay you guys are in (I need Odd's code).  I'll PM some other people that I know have Strikers to join.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 14, 2007)

Sign me up, along with my bro.  Codes coming soon


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay we have 5 so far.  Maybe 3 more? I'm not sure if that many people at TBT have it.  Wait, Fang, Darth, and Justin?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, but this is the last chance for people to sign up. 2 more people would be nice.


----------



## .bored (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll join. My FC is 163316-160329


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2007)

The thread has been updating and I'm making the bracket right now.  Like I said I was making the bracket I did it, I didn't procastinate or don't have the ability to since some people can't take 10 seconds to find their code and 10 seconds copying it and 10 seconds posting it...






YOU HAVE 3 DAYS AT THE MOST TO DO YOUR MATCH!!! Please talk to your opponent for scheduling a time to play.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 18, 2007)

I haven't played Strikers in a while D:

I'll be all rusty for the tournament, hehe.

Well.. .bored contact me via pm whenever you're ready.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, I haven't been playing much either (well couple times a day rather than several times a day).  So I've gotten worse but I'm still really really good.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 19, 2007)

Almost a day has gone past and no one has played their match...


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, I need Odd's code to start playing, no? :\


----------



## .bored (Aug 19, 2007)

I keep on missing when Zero's on.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 19, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Well, I need Odd's code to start playing, no? :\


 That would be your job.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry .bored, but im gonna hae to quit.

kinda busy with school.


----------



## .bored (Aug 20, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Sorry .bored, but im gonna hae to quit.
> 
> kinda busy with school.


 Wait so I automatically win?


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 20, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeap.


----------



## .bored (Aug 20, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> .bored said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     

Cool. I'd still like to play you when you have some extra time though if that's ok with you.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't get it, a match takes 15 minutes at most....so how come none of you can do it (not directly towards Zero)?  It looks like it's me and .bored in the finals...........well .bored we can still play our match even though our time isn't ready.


----------



## .bored (Aug 20, 2007)

Isn't it the semi-finals?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, the 4 people on the bottom half of the bracket only have tonight to do their matches.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 22, 2007)

Why give us such little time to play the games?

Its hard for me to find time to do a 5 match game without taking some sort of break for some reason, let alone find a slot of time to set the match up with AV.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 25, 2007)

Bah....can someone post the bracket I sent to all of you in PMs, so I can edit it in.  Also, new match ups are Bul VS AV and Fang VS Odd.  You  have another week.


----------



## .bored (Sep 4, 2007)

So is this dead now?


----------

